# Qual estação seria melhor para minha situação?



## ike331 (10 Dez 2012 às 18:33)

Boa Tarde a todos!

Meu nome é Erick, sou do sul do Brasil e este foi o melhor site/fórum sobre este assunto que achei pela internet a fora, então gostaria de aproveitar e pedir a ajuda de vocês para meu caso:

- Tenho um clube de windsurf e de Kitesurf aqui no Sul, e gostaria de colocar uma estação meteorológica na beira do rio, e colocar as informações obtidas por esta, instantaneamente no meu site.

Então, tenho as seguintes duvidas:

- Qual seria uma boa estaçao, que não necessite de muita assistencia técnica e que tenha qualidade nos dados, para o meu caso?

-Preciso de algum programa para fazer este link estação  website ?

-Necessite de muito conhecimento técnico para instalar e resolver isso?


Agradeço desde já pela atenção e fico no aguardo!!

abraços


----------

